# Japanese Arcade Games in Sydney



## Vlasta (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi - anyone know where I can find an arcade with Japanese machines, especially the one called "Kamen Riders" my kids are addicted to them and will miss these a great deal when we come to Aus.


----------

